# Like Diet no deposit no return bottle



## RCO (Oct 6, 2019)

I found this on the weekend , its been a dismal year for antique stores in this area , yet another one is closing . if you've ever been to Gravenhurst Ontario , Muskoka retro on mainstreet is closing , the building has been sold and they have to leave . its sounds like the owners are old and don't plan on trying to set up somewhere new . 

anyways there having a closing sale and I found 1 bottle there I though was interesting . its a no deposit bottle for  "like Diet " which was apparently a short lived diet drink from 7 up . it says a product of 7 up on the bottle . not sure how long it was made for but all bottles I've seen are from the 60's 

not sure I've seen this no deposit before but was aware it existed as I had found part of a broken one years ago. 

unlike other Canadian no deposits , no French on the bottle but definitely Canadian as there is a D dominion mark on bottom


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2019)

Small world. I just found two of them recently in PA. Like soda existed from 1962-1969. My bottle is just like this one except mine doesn't say a product of 7-UP. And mine was made by Anchor Hocking.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?albumid=192

[url]https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?690616-quot-7UP-quot-and-quot-Like-quot-1960-s-Embossed-Soda-Bottles-Found-Today


[/URL]


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 7, 2019)

I also have one like WesternPA described. 1969. Nice!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice!..that's one I don't have, also never seen a diet 7up one either, at least not embossed, but maybe they only came in paper?


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 8, 2019)

Canadacan, I have a 10 oz(U.S.) diet embossed 7up. I will try to post a pic soon.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 8, 2019)

Here is a Like can I have from circa 1970. There was a new Like cola in the 80s although yours is the earlier one as is my can. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Like_Cola


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 8, 2019)

Here is what I have from 'Like'. 3 of the color ones from 1967, A newer one and the embossed one from 1969. And 2 6 pack carriers, sugar free & regular from 1982 I think. GLASSHOPPERS,did they make the cans in the dif colors as well?



and here is my 10 oz diet 7up embossed. (not the best pic)


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 8, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Here is what I have from 'Like'. 3 of the color ones from 1967, A newer one and the embossed one from 1969. And 2 6 pack carriers, sugar free & regular from 1982 I think. GLASSHOPPERS,did they make the cans in the dif colors as well?



Second bottle in your pic is the oldest...I know you were addressing Glasshoppers, but yes the cans came in different colors as well, one older generation..green, red and white, and the cans from 66-69 with LIKE LIKE came in 4 colors. There is also a white and white and one late can from 69 that was half white and half blue or green, and the LIKE on top is red metallic and the LIKE below is white.

Cool diet 7up NDNR btw!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 9, 2019)

Iggyworf, that's a nice variety of Like bottles! The diet 7Up might be rare since the diet sodas are not drank as much as regular.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2019)

And I did some scouring on the webs, and found the first generation USA Like NDNR. This one is dated 1966.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 9, 2019)

Canadacan, thanx for the clarification. I have also seen a Like bottle with the Like on top is yellow and the bottom is white. I don't know if the other colors come this way.
Here is that bottle I found a pic of it.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2019)

iggyworf said:


> Canadacan, thanx for the clarification. I have also seen a Like bottle with the Like on top is yellow and the bottom is white. I don't know if the other colors come this way.
> Here is that bottle I found a pic of it.



Well that's interesting!...I did not know about the color on the top for the glass bottles. Well I guess a person has to really pay attention because at first glance you think its a standard version.


----------



## Nactex (Jan 8, 2020)

*Diet 7 Up*: This diet soda was originally introduced in 1963 as Like (not to be confused with 7 Up's Like Cola from the 1980s), it was discontinued in 1969 due to the U.S. government ban of cyclamate sweetener. After reformulation, it was reintroduced as Diet 7 Up in 1970. It was renamed Sugar Free 7 Up in 1973 then back to Diet 7 Up in 1979.


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 8, 2020)

Nactex said:


> *Diet 7 Up*: This diet soda was originally introduced in 1963 as Like (not to be confused with 7 Up's Like Cola from the 1980s), it was discontinued in 1969 due to the U.S. government ban of cyclamate sweetener. After reformulation, it was reintroduced as Diet 7 Up in 1970. It was renamed Sugar Free 7 Up in 1973 then back to Diet 7 Up in 1979.



Wikipedia has most of the information as mentioned above, but they fail to mention the 'Calorie Reduced' which was for a time also called 'diet'... they kept it confusing!


----------

